# Hey BV community



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

I lost my glasses somewhere near the Eddyline on Sunday, 6/17. Small frames with blue strap. Put my contacts in and then probably drove off with the glasses on the roof or the hood or something.
Long shot, I know - but if someone finds them, that would be awesome.
Thanks


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe give the eddyline a call and see if someone brought a pair in there...
(719) 966-6000


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The location across from the Library, or the South Main restaurant?

I will post a link to this on their Facebook page too. Maybe someone picked them up...


----------



## dustin.heron (Aug 17, 2008)

*Might Have them...*

Are they prescriptions? I think Joni at the South Main office may have grabbed them.... she had found some glasses today and was going to hang onto them for a bit. Give her a call at seven one 9-395-4714 tomorrow. Hope they're yours!
Dustin


----------

